
The World as a Neural Network - MindGods
https://arxiv.org/abs/2008.01540
======
dumbfoundded
A model is only useful based on its predictive power versus its complexity.
The math of physics is about providing the simplest model possible to explain
what we observe in reality. A neural network or any universal approximating
function should be able to describe the entirety of reality with enough
parameters. Lots and lots of different models can describe the same thing but
no model is right. Every model is wrong. Models are really only useful or not.

------
glial
First a watch, now a neural network. Nothing new under the sun.

> All that is needed is to find a physical phenomenon which cannot be
> described by neural networks.

But neural networks are universal function approximations...

Does this offer any falsifiable predictions? I freely admit that my
understanding of physics at this level is superficial - can anyone offer
insight on the value of this paper?

------
findalex
I thought the hidden variables interpretation had been abandoned for awhile
now? “Don’t tell God what to do with his dice”.

